# coding compliance question



## Brigid (Mar 3, 2010)

The compliance officer at the facility where I work is asking our coding team to do something unusual and uncomfortable. We have several IP accounts that range a six week period when our certification to provide cardiac procedures was not valid. He is asking that we code these accounts to exclude any documentation pertaining to the procedure. He would like them coded as if there were no procedure performed. He does not want the procedure charges, understandably, billed.
It is my understanding that industry practice would have us code the accounts as we normally would and any charges associated with the procedures would be written off at the billing side prior to billing. In this way we are still reflecting actual treatment and maintaining a legal record.

From an auditing perspective how would this be viewed?
Thank you.


----------



## dlcuster (Mar 3, 2010)

As an auditor of both billing and coding, I agree with you.  It is on the billing end where the codes would be adjusted.  The third party payor would need to have record that the procedures were done whether or not they were eligible for reimbursement.


----------



## myeo (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree as well.  I would code what is documented and the applicable charges would be written off at the billing side.


----------

